# Traning database template



## howie2293 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey,

I been searching online for employee training databases for access and not been able to find any. Any help

regards

Howie


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Training for what specifically? There may be some out there that approximate what you want, but it is possible that if you give more info we can build one just for what you need - I have helped in some in the past.


----------



## howie2293 (Jul 8, 2008)

after a database that keeps a record of course that they have done and say when they need to renew the course. with the ability to be able to do reports on individuals and staff who have done a course


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Well, you would need to think about what you will want in the end. You will need a table of the courses and the dates offered, one of the students and all the courses at a minimum.
If they need to renew, say, once a year, that could be in another column - renewal date - along with their student data.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

There is one on here already.


----------



## howie2293 (Jul 8, 2008)

Just found it but the links don't work on it


----------



## howie2293 (Jul 8, 2008)

Unfortunatly the course will be booked when there are either enough staff needing to do the course or if a training session comes up which is normanly anything from a week to a month notice


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Howie, what is the link to it?


----------



## howie2293 (Jul 8, 2008)

http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/462370-solved-access-template-training.html


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

howie, this is the one that I was thinking of, it is not actually traing, but Classes.
It might be worth a look as it was used as a Training Exercise in Access for GameCockFan.
http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/714207-solved-access-database.html

If you need help building yours, I can do it but I am very busy on other databases at the moment, (have a look at the long term Threads I am posting on  and that is only half of them).
So my responses will be rather slow as I will have to try and fit you in.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I helped Zack with his - I haven't heard from him lately, but I suppose that it is complete. Howie, you might send him and/or GameCockFan private messages and ask about theirs.


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Howie, I have mine working the way I want. If you like, I will be more than happy to attach a copy for you. I am no expert at Access, but if you need to make changes I will do my best to help. I know that if we both get stuck, Slurpee55, OBP, JIm, etc. will be more than happy to jump in there to help.


----------

